# Monster Michigan Bobcat Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello again fellow Michigan Trappers... I try not to post very many of my pieces in this forum, but some of them are worth sharing with fellow Michiganders. 

Here is the largest Michigan Bobcat I've ever had the pleasure of working on. He was taken in the U.P. and is he ever big! I just had to do a full pedestal to allow full viewing of this beautiful Michigan cat. Enjoy and Take care!

Mike


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!! Truly looks as though it is alive. I wouls say the best taxidermy work my eyes have ever seen!!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Drool...

You should name him garfield!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks great!

Happen to know what he weighted?


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a thread out there on who is the best taxidermist in Michigan. I think the answer is an easy one ! Looks awesome !


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I've never had a fish, or other animal mounted, so I'm far from an expert on such things. But you, sir, are very good at what you do. Even in photos, that thing looks alive! Well done!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome mount. If im lucky enough to ever shoot a bobcat i know who's going to mount it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Congratulations on a truly beautiful life like mount!

Do you know how much this bobcat weighed?

I know the U.P. cat can get well into the 40 # range.


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome job, it does look alive. Im curious as well as what that cat weighed. I caught a 44 lb. a couple years ago that I had mounted and I now know if I get another mounted it will be going to your shop for sure. 
Beautifull job.


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Hands down most life like cat mount I've seen. Congrats on your talent.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Hawgleg said:


> Awesome!!!! Truly looks as though it is alive. I wouls say the best taxidermy work my eyes have ever seen!!


I agree, outstanding mount.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

He looks like he is walking off that rock, you did a great job with the eyes and facial expression. 

I've seen a 62 pound bobcat, caught in the UP, mounted at a taxidermist near here. That was about 15 years ago. He probably weighed more than that, as they didn't get him weighed till the next day when they took him to the DNR to be sealed.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Linda G. said:


> He looks like he is walking off that rock, you did a great job with the eyes and facial expression.
> 
> I've seen a 62 pound bobcat, caught in the UP, mounted at a taxidermist near here. That was about 15 years ago. He probably weighed more than that, as they didn't get him weighed till the next day when they took him to the DNR to be sealed.


62 pounds, I find that very hard to believe.

Jim


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very sweet! That is outstanding taxi work. Definately a very nice trophy.


----------



## mattz03svt (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

wow... that is amazing!


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW is Right, Very nice Mount, That cat still look alive:yikes:


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Thanks so much for all the kind responses! I really figured you all would like to see such a big Michigan Bobcat.

As for his weight, I knew that question would be asked, and I honestly wish I would have put him on the scale, but I never did. 

However, the gentlemen who harvested the Bobcat said the DNR weighed him in at 53 lbs. 

I'm not saying that was his weight, as I did not weigh him, but let me say it was the largest Tom I've worked with....he was very big either way and I've seen quite a few.

My Best,
Mike Doyle


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Beautiful work!

John


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

Liv4trappin,

What were the measurements?


----------



## johnnyrick1981 (May 27, 2008)

btt


----------

